# [RISOLTO] VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3"

## calvizia

come sono duro...

su tante installazioni che cerco di fare mi compare questo errore..... ma da dove devo ripartire per risolvere?

Stage1

partizioni ext2 come boot e ext3 come root

compilazione del kernel con supporto per ext3

GRAZIELast edited by calvizia on Thu Dec 02, 2004 8:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come sono messe le tue partizioni e il tuo grub.conf come e' settato?

----------

## calvizia

come da manuale...

sda1 boot ext2

sda2 swap

sda3 root ext3

e nel grub.conf ho root=/dev/sda3

ecco qua.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

se metti il livecd riesci a vedere la partizione sda3?

----------

## calvizia

si.

senza alcun problema ci accedo.

----------

## lavish

non e' che per caso il tuo hd sia un sata e tu abbia abilitato il vecchio modulo che lo crea come hde?

----------

## col

I had to remove from my kernel config Partition Types --> Advanced > MSDOS partition tables

after I did this my linux would then boot.

----------

## lavish

 *col wrote:*   

> I had to remove from my kernel config Partition Types --> Advanced > MSDOS partition tables
> 
> after I did this my linux would then boot.

 

A quite odd workaround, isn't it?!

----------

## calvizia

 *Quote:*   

> non e' che per caso il tuo hd sia un sata e tu abbia abilitato il vecchio modulo che lo crea come hde?

 

Ho il vecchio sata, ma non so come dovrei averlo abilitato ma non penso. La soluzione sarebbe quella di scrivere nel boot, hde3?

 *Quote:*   

> I had to remove from my kernel config Partition Types --> Advanced > MSDOS partition tables 
> 
> after I did this my linux would then boot.

 

appena posso provo a disabilitarlo e gli altri cosa ne pensano di questa cosa?

----------

## randomaze

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Ho il vecchio sata, ma non so come dovrei averlo abilitato ma non penso. La soluzione sarebbe quella di scrivere nel boot, hde3?

 

La soluzione dovrebbe essere quella di leggere quel che dice il kernel quando fa il boot... in quel caso vedi se riconosce gli HD e che lettera gli assegna.

Oppure vedi che non li riconosce e, in quel caso, manca qualcosa nel kernel

----------

## calvizia

purtroppo non riesco a leggere bene, non riesco a scorrere, e non riesco a bloccare, per* da quello che sono riuscito a leggere non ho visto nessuna rivelazione del disco pertanto credo che ci sia qualche problema nella compilazione del kernel per* mi sono attenuto alle istruzioni del handbook, anche se tra i moduli che carica liveCD c'*:

ipv6, sk98lin, evdev, sata_via, libata, e io non sono stato in grado di "settarli" nel nuovo sistema.

Ora prover* qualche soluzione se avete qualche consiglio non potr* altro che metterlo in pratica... ringraziandovi.....

grazie...

----------

## Syylk

A parita' di tutto il resto, potrebbe dipendere dall'esatto kernel che usi. Ho avuto un problema simile (ma "al contrario") come tutti quelli che usano esclusivamente SATA, passando da 2.6.8 a 2.6.9.

<= 2.6.8: i dispositivi SATA sono agganciati allo stack EIDE e quindi si chiamano "hdX". Essendo i controller SATA in genere i "terziari" a bordo delle schede madri (primario = hda/hdb, secondario = hdc/hdd, terziario = hde/hdf), il primo disco SATA sara' di solito "hde".

>= 2.6.9: i dispositivi SATA sono agganciati allo stack SCSI e quindi si chiamano "sdX". Essendo i nomi di dispositivo basati non sul controller, ma sul disco, e' probabile che il tuo disco di boot sia "sda".

Potete immaginarvi i casini quando si passa da 2.6.8 a 2.6.9 senza essere a conoscenza di questa impercettibile, radicale differenza.  :Confused: 

----------

## calvizia

beh, sono quelle cose che fanno piacere. 

Io ho questo kernel, linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r13.

ho appena ricompilato il kernel come consiglia il nostro amico australiano senza supporto per msdos fat... speriamo sia quello.

----------

## randomaze

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Ora prover* qualche soluzione se avete qualche consiglio non potr* altro che metterlo in pratica... ringraziandovi.....

 

I consigli sono controllare bene la configurazione, ricordare che i driver dell'HD devono essere built-in e tenere presente che con ctrl-PgUp riesci a scorrere in alto i messaggi del boot.

Come ultima risorsa: Usa il kernel del LiveCD.

----------

## calvizia

ho ricontrollato tutto e sto facendo la compilazione, prover* a scorrere ma credo di aver provato e forse la tastiera USB mi priva di questo piacere....  :Sad: 

Grazie

----------

## gutter

Prova a ricompilare un kernel standard con genkernel e vedi se così va. In caso positivo comincia a togliere tutto ciò che non ti serve a poco a poco.

----------

## calvizia

Ho rimosso, le voci consigliate dalla compilazione ma niente.

Come detto non riesco a scorrere i listato al boot neppure con una tastiera ps2.

Non mi piace ma ora prover* con genkernel.

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Non mi piace ma ora prover* con genkernel.

 

Vabbe ma solo per avere una gentoo funzionante cosi' non devi fare il boot da livecd poi poi sempre farlo a mano

----------

## calvizia

anche con genkernel niente da fare, ora chiaramente è cambiato il messaggio di errore ma non il succo:

VFS: Cannot open root device "rom0" or 00:00

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 00:00

metto windows?? LOL

Ciao

----------

## gutter

Posta il tuo grub.conf o lilo.conf a seconda di che usi.

----------

## calvizia

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.26 r13

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r13 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /initrd-2.4.26-gentoo-r13

Questo è grub.conf

----------

## gutter

Puoi postare la parte del dmseg relativa al riconoscimento degli HD?

----------

## calvizia

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Puoi postare la parte del dmseg relativa al riconoscimento degli HD?

 

Non lo so non so come recuperare quello che mi chiedi... 

sar* felice di rispondere alla tua domanda ma dovrei sapere come fare.

Grazie 1000 della disponibilit`a

PS: sono con links, con il LiveCD, quindi posso recuperare tutto.Last edited by calvizia on Wed Dec 01, 2004 4:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@calvizia: dmesg | grep hd

----------

## calvizia

dmesg | grep hd

da liveCD poi chroot sul disco installato, ho una risposta corretta SCSI device sda: ecc ecc

SCSI device sdb: ecc ecc 

mi restituisce errori solo su hda che * il dvd dove c'* il liveCD.

PS: posso fare un copia incolla dalla console a qua....??

CIAO!

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Prova anche questa

Nel kernel vai su

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

ed elimina lo SCSI emulation support, e tutto cio che può riguardare il tuo hd

Poi vai su

SCSI device support  ---> 

  SCSI low-level drivers  --->

        Serial ATA (SATA) support

A me dopo svariati tentativi questo ha risolto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## calvizia

ora ho fatto la compilazione con genkernel, ora cosa devo fare per ricompilare? fare genkernel --menuconfig all - o ricompilare normalmente e cambiare di nuovo grub.conf?

grazie

Per ora vado con genkernel --mc all poi vedremo...Last edited by calvizia on Wed Dec 01, 2004 4:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AlbertoSSj

Per andare tranquillo io farei

```

make defconfig

```

Che dovrebbe riportare tutto ai valori normali

poi

```
 

make menuconfig

```

infine un bell  :Razz: 

```

make && make modules_install && make install

```

----------

## calvizia

le ho provate un pò tutte ... ma niente ... secondo me il problema e nel nome dei miei dischi sata... durante il boot prima di panicare il kernel controlla hda hdb hdc poi passa a ata1 ata2 ma non ne sono sicuro va troppo veloce che non riesco a leggere.... esiste un file che registra quello che accade durante il boot? e come mai non riesco a scorrerre lo schermo?

fstab:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdb1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/sdb3      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hda      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user      0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

#/dev/hdc      /mnt/cdrom2   auto      noauto,user      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

file grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.4.26-gentoo-r13

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r13 root=/dev/rom0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sdb3 vga=0x317 splash=verbose

initrd /initrd-2.4.26-gentoo-r13

```

Prima per fare l'installazione avevo staccato tutto quello non necessario, quindi avevo sda.... invece ora ho attaccato di nuovo tutto e quindi sda è diventato sdb... 

Il problema comunque rimane, spero di non aver fatto casino.

----------

## calvizia

ho fatto altri tentativi ma per ora niente... un altro aiutino..   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

con block scor blocchi lo schermo e lo fai ripartire, cosi riesci a leggere.

Altro: prova con un kernel 2.6 il 2.4 è vecchiotto per un desktop e per una macchina ultimo grido come la tua !!

----------

## calvizia

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> con block scor blocchi lo schermo e lo fai ripartire, cosi riesci a leggere.
> 
> Altro: prova con un kernel 2.6 il 2.4 è vecchiotto per un desktop e per una macchina ultimo grido come la tua !!

 

neppure con il block scor si ferma....   :Sad: 

provero il kernel 2.6.....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> provero il kernel 2.6..... 

 

Credo sia la cosa migliore.  :Wink: 

----------

## calvizia

Purtroppo ho sempre lo stesso identico problema.

se volete ho anche il file config da uppare.

Grazie

----------

## Naspe

Io ho un problema simile credo...

Premettendo che ho un contrller scsi Adaptec, il mio kernel fatto con genkernel dopo un po che carica mi dice che non puo montare /dev/sda3...

Ho risolto mettendo come opzione doscsi al boot.

Ora pero si pianta cercando un modulo scsi...

oggi pomeriggio provo tirando via tutti i moduli scsi che non mi servono...

----------

## calvizia

Ho aggiornato il kernel al 2.6.9, ho compilato il kernel a mano, ho compilato il kernel con genkernel, ma continua a non andare, però con gli aggiornamenti ora al boot ho la possibilità di lavorare, e sembra non essere stato riconosciuto il Sata della mia mobo.

A questo punto la domanda è come mai non mi carica il sata?

o compilato male il kernel  ? (anche con genkernel)?

devo caricare qualche modulo particolare?

Please help me

----------

## randomaze

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> A questo punto la domanda è come mai non mi carica il sata?
> 
> compilato male il kernel  ? (anche con genkernel)?
> 
> devo caricare qualche modulo particolare?
> ...

 

Secondo me manca qualcosa al kernel oppure lo hai compilato come modulo (e non devi, i driver necessari per vedere il disco devono essere built-in a meno di non ricorrere ad altri trucchetti).

Ora, il problema é che senza altre informazioni é difficile a distanza dirti che fare.

----------

## calvizia

cosa devo fare per completare le informazioni te servono per risolvere il problema? forse il file .config?

Grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> cosa devo fare per completare le informazioni te servono per risolvere il problema? forse il file .config?
> 
> Grazie

 

No... le info sarebbero quelle che appaiono sullo schermo che non riesci a fermare.

Ovvero:

Non ricornosce il disco o lo riconosce come hde mentre tu lo cerchi su sda? 

Oppure il contrario?

Oppure non c'é nel kernel il chipset del controller (o ce ne é uno sbagliato) e quindi non vede proprio i dischi? 

...il non avere un SATA poi fa si che io possa solo immaginare quello che dovresti trovare.

Cerchiamo un approccio diverso, fai il boot dal LiveCD, dai il comando "dmesg" e posta l'output.

----------

## stefanonafets

Un'affermazione stupida:

Se non mi ricordo male esiste un modulo che ti stampa (su una stampante parallela) tutti i messaggi del kernel.

Se hai una stampante parallela, potresti provare a inserire (built-in) questo modulo nel tuo kernel (mi pare che sia una roba tipo "console online printer"), così saresti in grado di leggere cosa ti dice il kernel al boot.

Qualcuno mi corregga o smentisca se sbaglio (purtroppo al momento nn ho una macchina linux per verifficare  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## calvizia

Qua c'è il file .config

http://web.tiscali.it/webstop/kernel.html

il liveCD trova il disco, appena posso posto il dmesg, approposito si può fare copia incolla?

comunque ho appurato che non trova il disco sata, perchè sono riuscito a leggere. Compilando con genkernel, mi è apparso un input del dev, e ho potuto provare altri indirizzi dev di root, non andati a buon fine perchè mi trova tutti le 4 periferiche ide, ma non trova altro.

Per quanto riguarda la stampante non c'è l'ho proprio.

grazie........

----------

## randomaze

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Qua c'è il file .config
> 
> http://web.tiscali.it/webstop/kernel.html
> 
> il liveCD trova il disco, appena posso posto il dmesg, approposito si può fare copia incolla?

 

Mi sembra che il mouse sia abilitato... quindi si.

 *Quote:*   

> mi trova tutti le 4 periferiche ide, ma non trova altro.

 

Fare una prova installando sull'IDE e poi in futuro migrare sul SATA quando avrai trovato il problema?

 *col wrote:*   

> I had to remove from my kernel config Partition Types --> Advanced > MSDOS partition tables 

 

```
#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y
```

Il suggerimento di col lo hai provato?

----------

## calvizia

Si ho fatto la copilazione in più modi, infatti in questo kernel ho caricato il sata come modulo.

Sicuramente posso installarlo su un altro hd pata, ma perchè non deve fuzionare?? per principio lo voglio fare bootare qua!!  :Smile: 

grazie

PS: il copia incolla, con il mouse come lo faccio? GRAZIE

----------

## Syylk

Sto per dire la scemata del secolo (e' appena cominciato, quindi sarebbe di per se' un risultato eccellente).

Siamo sicuri che il kernel 2.4.x supporti i dispositivi SATA?

Dico questo perche', quando installai la mia ultima macchina, sulla quale mi ostinai a mettere solo un disco SATA, mi ricordo che fu un parto perche' i CD di installazione erano tutti basati su 2.4 (compreso il LiveCD della gentoo 1.4) e non mi vedevano il disco. Risolsi installando su un vecchio EIDE 2,5" da 3GB sul quale poi costruii il kernel 2.6 che vide il disco SATA e dal quale installai tutto.

Ripeto il dubbio - il kernel 2.4.26 che Calvizia sta usando potra' MAI vedere controller e disco SATA?

----------

## calvizia

ora ho il kernel 2.6.9

Per ricordare la mobo * una Asus K8v Deluxe, con SATA integrato VIA.

----------

## calvizia

Ho ricompilato piu' volte il kernel e alla fine il sistema ha boottato!

Ora il problema e' capire cosa era che non andava, lunge da capire da solo come mai chiedo aiuto a chi ne sa piu' di me per eventualmente aiutare futuri amici che intendano installare gentoo su una configurazione come la mia.

GRAZIE a tutti dell'aiuto!!!!

----------

